# Where are you guys from?



## Samuel.z (Jan 5, 2017)

Let me ask the forum where everyone is coming from? 

How wide is the community here? 

If you want to be more specific don't be afraid to say so.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2017)

My mother.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2017)

tirediron said:
			
		

> My mother.



Wow-me too, from my Mother!! Although, I also have a sneaking suspicion my Dad was in on the deal too...


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 5, 2017)

tirediron said:


> My mother.


I'm not from your mother !!


----------



## limr (Jan 5, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > My mother.
> ...



That's what you think


----------



## limr (Jan 5, 2017)

Well, to answer the question in a less snarky way  ... I am from New York, 1st generation American of Portuguese parents, and have lived in Europe.


----------



## waday (Jan 5, 2017)

limr said:


> Well, to answer the question in a less snarky way  ... I am from New York, 1st generation American of Portuguese parents, and have lived in Europe.


That's too specific. Stay at the continent level. 

This leaves out a whole population on Antarctica. And, the International Space Station.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 5, 2017)

Location under my name.


----------



## limr (Jan 5, 2017)

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Well, to answer the question in a less snarky way  ... I am from New York, 1st generation American of Portuguese parents, and have lived in Europe.
> ...



The continent can be extrapolated


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 5, 2017)

Southern California, in particular La Mirada ... where the hell are you from?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Southern California, in particular La Mirada ... where the hell are you from?


Since he called his camera a 400D that would make him from Europe, In another thread he said he went to Stockholm tonight that would narrow my guess to Sweden.
Beautiful country, wish to get back there someday not for work.


----------



## Samuel.z (Jan 5, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Southern California, in particular La Mirada ... where the hell are you from?
> ...



That is correct. I've upgraded myself to a 750D(T6i) now.


----------



## limr (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes, he mentioned he was from Sweden in his OP in the Coast to Coast thread:  Coast to coast


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 5, 2017)

Sweden is cold.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary A said:
			
		

> *Sweden is cold*.



On NPR (radio for those who are not familiar), I coulda' sworn last night at around 2AM Pacific Time on BBC radio, I heard that Sweden had, "Minus 41 degrees", due to this extraordinary cold front that stretches allllll across Europe currently. Not sure if they meant -41 Farenheit, or -41 Centigrade, but they said, "World's coldest spot"...and then I fell back to sleep.


----------



## Samuel.z (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Sweden is cold.


Not to bad. today was -16 °C(3.2  °F) it is probably not going to be much colder than that. but i guess it's all about perspective. plus you can shoot pretty cool frost photos.


----------



## Samuel.z (Jan 5, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Gary A said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that was up north but overall it's much lower.  It was 41 °C


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 5, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Gary A said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The defense rests.  (BTW- I have NPR on preset in the car and at home, but not at 2:00 a.m.)


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 5, 2017)

Samuel.z said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A said:
> ...


Absolutely no way that anyplace outdoor in Sweden is at 41C in Winter.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2017)

Exactly __MINUS 41...or as this article suggests, Minus 42.8 Celsius

Chilly Sweden brrr-eaks another winter record

"
Just when you thought Sweden could not get any colder it broke its second record in two days with the mercury dropping to a freezing -42.8C in the far north and chilly temperatures across the country.
The coldest temperature of the season – and the coldest in January since 1999 – was recorded in Naimakka in northern Lapland overnight as bitter winds swept in from Russia.
"


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 5, 2017)

So now Russia is interfering with the weather? lol


----------



## Samuel.z (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Samuel.z said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



I just checked on a weather website and the coldest place at the moment is -30°C and 41°C was just a peak temperature. i guess Stockholm is pretty hot compared to the rest of Sweden then. Lucky me


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 5, 2017)

Samuel.z said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A said:
> ...


mmmmhhhh ... I think something was lost in translation.  Mmmmhhhh ... Jag tror att något gick förlorat i översättningen.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary felt cold today and it was 62F/16.7C here.


----------



## Samuel.z (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Gary felt cold today and it was 62F/16.7C here.


Sounds like summer to me.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2017)

27.0 F here tonight, clear as a bell, expecting snow or freezing rain on Saturday and Sunday...watr outdoors is of course, frozen solid. Coldest january here in oregon since jan first week of 1979. I recall 1979's cold, cold New year's Day college football bowl games...for Europeans, water freezes at 32.0 F, so 27 is amply cold. it was 0 degrees this afternoon in Bend, Oregon on the side-of-the-house thermometer at my friend Dan's house; so, considering a bit of heat from the house, maybe 1,2, 3 below zero...


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 5, 2017)

The Western U.S. sure can use all that rain and snow we're getting.


----------



## limr (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Gary felt cold today and it was 62F/16.7C here.



Gary needs to toughen up


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 5, 2017)

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Gary felt cold today and it was 62F/16.7C here.
> ...


LOL ... Mary Lou agrees with you.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> The Western U.S. sure can use all that rain and snow we're getting.



My neice works at one of the Monterey, California TV stations as a field reporter: I saw her post on FB earlier today....said one area in Cali had received 7.5 inches of rain in the last 24 hrs!!! Which is *a freaking gully-washe*r, anywhere in the west, for one day...the Big Sur river blew out, rock slides, just awful rainy storms. Meanwhile her along the I-5 corridor...no rain, all to the east in the high Cascade range....41 degrees F at the Oregon coast. We've had some INTENSE east winds here last couple days and nights...


----------



## weepete (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm from Scotland. I currently live in Glasgow. Probably about 5 or 6 deg C during the day here. It's been wet and windy but mild winter so far here.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm from a town just east of Swansea in Wales and live in a town a little west of Munich in Germany.


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 6, 2017)

Auckland, New Zealand. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## john.margetts (Jan 6, 2017)

I live in Lincoln (England) and it is fairly warm today - 6 C today and should be 8 C tomorrow. We had frost earlier in the week and hopefully that will be all this year.


----------



## grrr8scott (Jan 6, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Gary felt cold today and it was 62F/16.7C here.



Wow.  Down to 62.  Must have had to put on a long-sleeve shirt and long pants.  I miss those So Cal days!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm a Wasington, DC native and currently live in the outer suburbs of Southern Maryland.

The weather changes frequently, so if you don't like it, wait an hour.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jan 6, 2017)

I currently live in Portland Oregon, which is also where I was born. I've lived in other cities across the US, but I've never lived outside of the country. I definitely plan to live in France or Germany eventually.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Jan 6, 2017)

snowbear said:


> I'm a Wasington, DC native and currently live in the outer suburbs of Southern Maryland.
> 
> The weather changes frequently, so if you don't like it, wait an hour.


That's certainly true about the weather in this area!

I currently live in Annandale, VA.  Was born in Thailand and have lived there and in Wiesbaden, Germany and traveled all through Europe visiting family (my Moms Dads family is German and her Moms is Dutch/Indonesian).  My Dads family is from Portland, OR and I spent my summers there as a kid as well as a few extended trips to London.  I was a USAF brat so it's kind of hard for me to answer "where I'm from".  I guess I could say the planet Earth...

Sent from my SM-N915T using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 6, 2017)

I am living in a small northeastern Pennsylvania town by way of Oklahoma City and another small town in southcentral Kentucky. There were a few military installations across the globe scattered between!


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 6, 2017)

I am a german guy living actually in Puebla/México for work. Normally good old Bavaria in Germany. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 7, 2017)

Derrel said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




God made me or Mother Nature or whatever you believe in.

I am quite positive no human being can design something as geniously constructed as a human body or a flower or a tree. We are just dumbf**** in the engineering department compared to that. Take a shovel full of healthy garden soil and see the several billions of living beings in there. Try to reverse engineer and rebuild only one of these in your lab and you win all Nobel prizes for the next 100 years. Us humans are as arrogant as we are stupid.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 7, 2017)

Nevermore1 said:


> I currently live in Annandale, VA.  Was born in Thailand and have lived there and in Wiesbaden, Germany and traveled all through Europe visiting family (my Moms Dads family is German and her Moms is Dutch/Indonesian).  My Dads family is from Portland, OR and I spent my summers there as a kid as well as a few extended trips to London.  I was a USAF brat so it's kind of hard for me to answer "where I'm from".  I guess I could say the planet Earth...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915T using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Dude - we have to make a meet up.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Jan 7, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Nevermore1 said:
> 
> 
> > I currently live in Annandale, VA.  Was born in Thailand and have lived there and in Wiesbaden, Germany and traveled all through Europe visiting family (my Moms Dads family is German and her Moms is Dutch/Indonesian).  My Dads family is from Portland, OR and I spent my summers there as a kid as well as a few extended trips to London.  I was a USAF brat so it's kind of hard for me to answer "where I'm from".  I guess I could say the planet Earth...
> ...


Sounds like a good idea!

Sent from my SM-N915T using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Kenneth Walker (Jan 7, 2017)

Born in the East End of London, brought up on the northern edge of the city (Cockfosters, no jokes, please) Then all over the place with nearly a decade in Scotland (Glasgow and beyond)...been here in Berkshire, near Reading for 30 years or so.


----------



## Samuel.z (Jan 7, 2017)

I guess i should place a comment on this as well.

I live in Stockholm, Sweden and have lived here my whole life. I'm really excited to visit other places soon. People look at me weird when i tell them i haven't been outside the borders of Sweden so it is about time to travel.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 7, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I am living in a small northeastern Pennsylvania town by way of Oklahoma City and another small town in southcentral Kentucky. There were a few military installations across the globe scattered between!



Why are there so many people on this forum from PA?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 7, 2017)

unpopular said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > I am living in a small northeastern Pennsylvania town by way of Oklahoma City and another small town in southcentral Kentucky. There were a few military installations across the globe scattered between!
> ...


Nothing better to do?  I mean, come on, Mish is in winter hibernation.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 7, 2017)

unpopular said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > I am living in a small northeastern Pennsylvania town by way of Oklahoma City and another small town in southcentral Kentucky. There were a few military installations across the globe scattered between!
> ...


I hadn't noticed but I am a member of another forum for another hobby of mine and there are lots of Pa people there too. Maybe we just like doing things other than watch tv?


----------



## lookmore (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm from Europe (Belgium) and work in Brussels where I also take pictures sometimes.

Sent from my thl 4000


----------



## purpleorbes (Jan 8, 2017)

Im from Martinsville, Indiana also called Martintuckey by the locals.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 11, 2017)

Born and raised here in good old St. Louis, MO USA..........The Gateway to the West!


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 12, 2017)

Austin Texas. More specifically Round Rock.


----------



## Optimum Clarity (Jan 12, 2017)

Somewhere near the end of a spiral arm in a little known, obscure galaxy known as the Milky Way. I am not surprised if you have never heard of it, we don't get out much yet.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 15, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Southern California, in particular La Mirada ... where the hell are you from?
> ...


I understand your reasoning but i always hated calling my camera the "Digital Rebel XTi" so i preferred to call it by its numerical name. Not arguing, just saying don't assume! And the Kiss Digital X thing i was also not going to adopt. But, i am from Connecticut.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 15, 2017)

Mars.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 16, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> Austin Texas. More specifically Round Rock.



Y'all got good donuts (my uncle lives there).


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 16, 2017)

From upstate New York, Military transplant to Southern California.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 16, 2017)

rexbobcat said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > Austin Texas. More specifically Round Rock.
> ...



It was a Sunday tradition when I was growing up to go to Round Rock Donuts


----------



## Dikkie (Jan 21, 2017)

Belgium.

I'm born in a small city Halle, and now live in Tollembeek, small countryside town...  And working in Brussels (a hellhole, accoring to D. Trump)


----------

